# JKD in Colorado Springs?



## DavyKOTWF (Aug 11, 2018)

Am pretty sure there's one or two schools in Denver.  Does anyone know if there's a 
Jeet Kune Do in Colorado Springs? or Pueblo for that matter?


----------



## Yujiku (Feb 2, 2019)

Are you looking for a training partner? I’ve trained a number of years under Burton Richardson and would like to have someone to train with.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 2, 2019)

I think Denver is the closest actual JKD school.


----------



## NYFIGHTSOURCE (Feb 14, 2019)

http://jkdcolorado.com

Under Ted Wong lineage.


----------

